# Starting Strength good for body Transformation?



## LifesHarlequin (Sep 10, 2006)

I've recently discovered the Starting Strength program as posted on bodybuilding.com forums by Matta114 from Mark Riptoe's Starting Strength. My main goal is body transformation to get rid of my ugly fat concentrated on my torso.

My question is whether or not doing Mark Riptoe's Starting Strength Program with off days being medium intensity cardio and medium cardio after each session of weight training is a good way to go about losing fat and gaining muscle. I know dieting wise, they are two different actions, but Im looking for strength gains and loss in fat more than just muscle bulk gains.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

supposed to be a very good book!


----------



## LifesHarlequin (Sep 10, 2006)

*First Day of Starting Strength*

Wow.. I don't know how to explain how enjoyable that was. It was simple, to the point, and I felt it everywhere. I was able to reach my 5rm on each set, so I'll be increasing each weight by 5 lbs on Friday.

Maybe this is just beginner's glee, but that feeling you get when you're on that last squat, and you know you're on the edge of not making it, but you just PUSH anyhow, and you start going up and up until you reach the top... just amazing.

By the way, From just the month warmup I did with a large amount of isolation exercises and cardio, I've dropped near 20 lbs in 2 months. I still have another 10 or so to lose, and some of that may simply be water weight, but it feels good to be back in the 170's again.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

LifesHarlequin said:


> I've recently discovered the Starting Strength program as posted on bodybuilding.com forums by Matta114 from Mark Riptoe's Starting Strength. My main goal is body transformation to get rid of my ugly fat concentrated on my torso.
> 
> My question is whether or not doing Mark Riptoe's Starting Strength Program with off days being medium intensity cardio and medium cardio after each session of weight training is a good way to go about losing fat and gaining muscle. I know dieting wise, they are two different actions, but Im looking for strength gains and loss in fat more than just muscle bulk gains.


 
Good luck dude. What type of program is it? I'm also in the process of leaning down so I'm extremely interested...


----------



## LifesHarlequin (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's the link to the post on Starting Strength

I highly recommend buying the book by Mark Riptoe himself, Starting Strength, which is available at www.StartingStrength.com or at www.amazon.com. It seems to be one of the most accredited books out there, and not only details Mark Riptoes training routine and dieting plan (which is for bulking, not cutting), but also goes extremely in depth about each of the main lifts. The book was written as a coaching guide, but is so chock'd full of information that its a good read for any beginning lifter and above as well. 

*Note: the workout is intended as a bulking and strength gaining routine, not a cutting. The only modification I did to the writeup by Matta114 was adding 20 min HIT cardio at the end of each weight training day and a medium cardio day of 30-50 min on the off days, save Sunday. But then again, my goals are strength and fatburn, and Im still a beginner.*


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 11, 2006)

sounds good.


----------

